# And We Are Off.....



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well - everything in packed in the Roo minus the dirt bikes - they go in tomorrow on our way out of town.... it will be our first trip in the Outback.... 6 days on the Oregon Coast for some fun in the sand.

Any words of wisdom as we push off on our first trip?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't forget the barley pop!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Well - everything in packed in the Roo minus the dirt bikes - they go in tomorrow on our way out of town.... it will be our first trip in the Outback.... 6 days on the Oregon Coast for some fun in the sand.
> 
> Any words of wisdom as we push off on our first trip?


*HAVE FUN!!!!!!!*

'nuff said!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't eat yellow sand.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

If you haven't already done this, camp in it tonight in the driveway.

Had we listened to the advice from the great folks on here about doing so.... we wouldn't have made MANY trips to the store for the multiple things we forgot(had coffee, filters, brewer but no cups). Every trip back into the house lets you know the little things you forgot to pack.

Good luck
Happy camping 
Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Relax, enjoy, have a blast on your camping trip.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just have a good time and a safe trip
And don't forget to take some pics for us to enjoy

Don


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well - we made it back safe & sound.... had a great trip with lots of playing in the sand and barley pop drinkin. Weather was great most of the week - whoda thunk it?? Spring Break in Oregon with














. There was actually a day that we needed sun screen!

The Roo came back full of sand and well "broke in" - anyone have the need for a sand box?? I think I brought back half the dunes in my trailer!

Bikes ran good - I actually got on the KTM and played around for awhile - that thing has a lot more power than my bike









We did run through a weigh station on our way home - here are the numbers:
TV Front Axel: 3950
TV Back Axel (with my bike & generator): 4100
Roo Weight Fully Loaded (2 KTM's, gear and water): 5900
Tougue Weight: 1200 (OUCH!)

This is why we love our Roo - most of the other toy haulers we looked at started out at 5900 lbs.

Hope everyone had as great a week (end) as we did!

Shannon


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Which area of sand did you visit? Florence, Sand Lake, Coos Bay?

Tongue weight does seem a bit high in relationship to the other weights.

Glad funny was had by all.

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home









Glad to hear everything went well and that you all had nice weather.
Great thing about Outbacks, no carpet...just sweep the sand out and you're good to go


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you had a good time. That is always a great omen......fun on the maiden voyage and no major problems.









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Spring Break in Oregon with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll pay for that in April









Glad you had a good trip - let the season begin!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

map guy said:


> Which area of sand did you visit? Florence, Sand Lake, Coos Bay?


We were South of Florence in the Siltcoos Recreation area staying in the Driftwood 2 campground - no hook ups, but is great because you can ride directly from camp - no loading and unloading of bikes.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Which area of sand did you visit? Florence, Sand Lake, Coos Bay?


We were South of Florence in the Siltcoos Recreation area staying in the Driftwood 2 campground - no hook ups, but is great because you can ride directly from camp - no loading and unloading of bikes.
[/quote]

That is a nice area this time of year if weather cooperates and your trip nailed the weather!

Map Guy


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

map guy said:


> Which area of sand did you visit? Florence, Sand Lake, Coos Bay?


We were South of Florence in the Siltcoos Recreation area staying in the Driftwood 2 campground - no hook ups, but is great because you can ride directly from camp - no loading and unloading of bikes.
[/quote]

That is a nice area this time of year if weather cooperates and your trip nailed the weather!

Map Guy
[/quote]

We ended up being very lucky with weather - before we left the reports looked bad, bad, bad! There are a couple of things we have learned over the years of camping on the coast #1 is never believe the weather man and #2 is if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes.

You ever take that orange bike of yours in the sand?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad you had a great time. I see you have a Mastiff...you know what they say..."Where does a 140 pound Mastiff (or Rottie) sit??? Anywhere he wants to!!


----------

